# New Holland TZ24DA insight?



## CDennyRun (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey all! I'm new here, and fairly new to tractors.

I just picked up a 2004 TZ24DA for taking care of the three acres my wife and I have. Goats, horses, soon a steer, and lots of black berry bushes will be the tractors job of cleaning up after. I've been working the tar out of it with the loader, moving dirt and clearing berry vines. So far it's holding up great, with the exception of the HST cooling fan that's totally exposed to brush taller than 20". 

Other than that, I really like it. Do any of you know of things I should look out for? I've read about the frame cracking at the loader bracket welds (mine looks fine). Also the fenders cracking... Mine have been welded by the previous owner.

Pros/Cons/stories? 

Thanks in advance!

Regards,

Chris


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chris,

There are a number of New Holland TZ24DA reviews available on the internet. All the ones I've seen are favorable. On the Tractor By Net (TBN) forum it is rated 4.7 out of 5. 

One reviewer said it needs a shroud to protect the HST fan & filter which coincides with your comments. 

The cracks in the fender sheet metal are probably due to engine vibration and thin metal fenders. Diesels tend to generate more vibration than gas engines. 

Enjoy your tractor!! She's a keeper!!


----------

